# Medela Symphony 2.0 Hospital-Grade Pump



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a Medela Symphony 2.0 Hospital-Grade Breast Pump, for nursing mothers who want/need to have pumped milk for their babies for whatever reason, that I need to sell.

I purchased this last March off eBay and used it for 9 months. It still works perfectly! Medela Symphony pumps are hospital grade and designed specifically for safe and effective use by multiple users. It has a wide range of intensities that you can set, and is one of the most efficient pumps on the market.

These sell for $1200 and up brand new. I also have the travel case, which makes it easy to transport, a bag of new/unused tubing/membranes and other accessories, and if I can find it I do have the car power adapter as well so you can use it while traveling. The accessories/car charger are not pictured below.

I'm selling this for $600, cash only. If you want it shipped, I can do that for another $25.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

This is an awesome pump and a more than fair price. If you know of anyone with a baby in NICU or a preemie or twins or a hard time letting down for a lesser quality pump or.... this is a great pump.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Still available!!


----------

